
Hey Apple, help us kill business cards - tsondermann
http://thenextweb.com/2009/07/13/hey-apple-kill-business-cards/
======
wmeredith
A funny thing just happened to me...

Some context: This guys is _severely annoyed/inconvenienced_ by business
cards, so he wrote a piss-and-moan column about how everyone else's solutions
have been inferior so far. Then he ends it by asking Apple to solve this
problem for him.

The funny thing: While trying to read his column, I noticed a site-specific
toolbar at the bottom of my screen taking up real estate and forcing me to
scroll more than I care to. So, I moused down to turn it off. On the way I
rolled over a mouse-over flash add which immediately obscured more of the
article than the toolbar did. That's when I clicked "back."

Maybe this guy should write Apple an open letter about his site's usability
problems and see if they'll fix them...

